# Is this a hermaphrodite??



## Akitaone1 (Nov 29, 2021)

They look like nanners to me?


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 29, 2021)

It got nut burn hense the leaves


----------



## Airbone (Nov 29, 2021)

Check those black specks.
Might have thrips, not sure on herms.
Looks like pistils to me but they do look suspicious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't see it but the pics arnt all that clear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

I have always used this for my nut burn




But I see pistils also


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have always used this for my nut burn
> View attachment 283107
> 
> But I see pistils also



Really Roster, jock itch.  What exactly do you do with this jock itch stuff?  Isn't it a powdser?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

Not Hermies. At least from the pictures.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

Roster's mind always centers around his pecker....I see no signs of herm.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have always used this for my nut burn
> View attachment 283107
> 
> But I see pistils also


I kind of took that as it's a male...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

They look like female from the pictures above.  Don't pull them.  More pictures maybe... Please.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> They look like female from the pictures above.  Don't pull them.  More pictures maybe... Please.


Ok I will take some more. I am asking because these where clones that came off a plant that ended up being hermie. And those look like little nanners to me.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

Hard to say. I guess....   Did the mother plant encounter a lot of stress?  Because if not, you may need to worry a little more.  It sort of also depends on how your sitting with back up stash and what you have ready to go back in its place.  Also, you don't want bananas to pop and they contaminate the rest of your grow space.  Not that it shouldn't be cleaned a little in between grows.  But if I ended up with open sacks, I'd do a tear down, clean and repeat a few times rather than just a basic wipe down cleaning before I reset. If any of that make since.    How well do you trust the person that gave you the clones?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

If the Mother was Hermie due to genetics then all her offspring will be too. A clone is a Dup of the mother plant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If the Mother was Hermie due to genetics then all her offspring will be too. A clone is a Dup of the mother plant.




exactly.......kill those bastiages the sooner the better


but save these , just for the novelty’s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

That 1st one had me fooled one night
was not as bad as I thought
She told me it was an extra large clitoris .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

In fact she-he is Dirty sexy
Glad I quit drinking


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> In fact she-he is Dirty sexy
> Glad I quit drinking




I will drink to that


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If the Mother was Hermie due to genetics then all her offspring will be too. A clone is a Dup of the mother plant.


I don't think the mother was a hermie. I had two different strains in the tent. Both had no signs of male or hemie. Then I must of stopped looking for that after I went into flower and the next thing I knew all 4 plants went hermie on me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> I don't think the mother was a hermie. I had two different strains in the tent. Both had no signs of male or hemie. Then I must of stopped looking for that after I went into flower and the next thing I knew all 4 plants went hermie on me.




your clones have a 99% probability of being hermies.......

kill ‘em and start over with some 100% female biotches....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I will drink to that


I hate to admit it but she is a 10 compared to some of the cayote dates I have woken up too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I hate to admit it but she is a 10 compared to some of the cayote dates I have woken up too.



different strokes for different folks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> different strokes for different folks


I was talking female plants


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

I took some more pics. I think I'll just put them in the snow bank..


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi @Akitaone1 
I don't see a hermaphrodite plant on the pics 
but I see maybe the start of a seed
check closely the part I'm showing 
and in 5 days shout more pics of the same balls




AND (don't use the Jock Itch on any plants)


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Hi @Akitaone1
> I don't see a hermaphrodite plant on the pics
> but I see maybe the start of a seed
> check closely the part I'm showing
> ...


Will do


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Hi @Akitaone1
> I don't see a hermaphrodite plant on the pics
> but I see maybe the start of a seed
> check closely the part I'm showing
> ...


I see pistols....


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I see pistols....


I see the pistols as well ... but they don't look normal that's why I'm concerned.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I see pistols....


They are more like a nanner with hairs


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I see pistols....



Yes @Bubba it's a girl for now(but mom did have a problem)
I don't see any balls from a male on her
but what I see it's a girl maybe with seeds later
if so some pollen in the room on one plant or more
in 5 days with more pics will see if a seed is growing on the plant

Yes @Akitaone1 (they don't look normal)
not suppose to by dry the pistols
yes if some pollen did go on the 2 pistols
Check closely if you don't see some Males balls
some time it just 2or3 male balls and you will have seeds
AND the mom did have a problem so check all your plants


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Yes @Bubba it's a girl for now(but mom did have a problem)
> I don't see any balls from a male on her
> but what I see it's a girl maybe with seeds later
> if so some pollen in the room on one plant or more
> ...


I guess I have another concern as well. I have 4 plants that I popped from seed well after I took down the hermie plants. I cleaned the tent good with bleach and hot water.  Could I have a problem with them as well? Also I had the clones  that are in question in with my 4 that I popped from seed. There has to be balls to produce pollen so will those 4 be fine. Sorry I know I'm all over the place on this


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> I guess I have another concern as well. I have 4 plants that I popped from seed well after I took down the hermie plants. I cleaned the tent good with bleach and hot water.  Could I have a problem with them as well? Also I had the clones  that are in question in with my 4 that I popped from seed. There has to be balls to produce pollen so will those 4 be fine. Sorry I know I'm all over the place on this




you are doing fine by being all over the place..that is how a ganja farmer thinks...about all the possibilities 

it sounds like you are worried about old pollen contaminating your new plants

that is a legitimate concern

to alleviate your concern , just spray and wipe down your tent with plain water

your new plants will be fine


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

when in doubt 
throw it out


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok now I see you did have a problem with hermie plants
did you see some pollen coming out of balls?
perfect you did clean your tent

yes check all your plants....just to by sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I see pistols....


Me too (like I said in my 1st posting)


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have always used this for my nut burn
> View attachment 283107
> 
> But I see pistils also






Roster, I just got it.  When, I was rereading the post.  I'm slow sometimes.


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> hermie



I think hermie look more like a banana.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 283166
> Roster, I just got it.  When, I was rereading the post.  I'm slow sometimes.View attachment 283174


No offense I hope,


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2021)

If your not confused enough in life,  just read this thread...  because I got lost twice and had to go back to reread it..

is it a hermie or not dam it... hahaha.  I too seen hairs but then weird growths looked like nanners as most hermies 

don't necessarily grow in clusters of balls like a real male would...

Looks like in the end he dumped all over the back of one of her leafs....  hahaha


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No offense I hope,



nope.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Now that we got that out of the way. I'm thinking I probably got a hermie seed. So where Is the best place to buy online that has a good reputation. ILGM is where two of the four came from.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Yes @Bubba it's a girl for now(but mom did have a problem)
> I don't see any balls from a male on her
> but what I see it's a girl maybe with seeds later
> if so some pollen in the room on one plant or more
> ...


It's been a couple weeks. These are pics from today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> Now that we got that out of the way. I'm thinking I probably got a hermie seed. So where Is the best place to buy online that has a good reputation. ILGM is where two of the four came from.




hmmm , I thought I answered this

look up goat and monkey seeds


----------



## Akitaone1 (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hmmm , I thought I answered this
> 
> look up goat and monkey seeds


Sorry I thought you where the one that said to take some pics in a week or so and repost it. Just to see where we where at on the hemie possibility.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

I can't get them to blow up on my phone.  I look in the am on computer.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

I ended up with a couple nanas in a couple places. I'm going for it.  I'll just clean it really good before I restart probably 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 13, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> Sorry I thought you where the one that said to take some pics in a week or so and repost it. Just to see where we where at on the hemie possibility.



Hi @Akitaone1
I'm the one asking for pics to see if you have a problem
I don't see well on your pics if the girl have male balls
but I think I see something not normal on 2 pics
keep posting close shots

maybe a male ball




not normal the start of the bud




great pic....keep posting the same bud if you can


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

When I blow them up with my computer it pixelates really bad.  I can not tell 100% for sure. I circled what I "Think" I'm seeing.  Like I said, I had just a couple nanas and of course that is all it takes.  Some side notes - If you do end up with seeds, Pitch ALL OF THEM into the garbage.  If you give any samples to friends, let them know "Hey these seeds are shyt - Don't Plant Them"  Don't go right back into your grow space with another crop with out wiping everything down really good.  My process for myself will be to wipe down with 1:10 bleach water solution and let dry, and I will probably do it 3 times in a row., taking 3 days to do it. Keep an eye on it.  Remember whatever seed company it was.  My nannas are probably (actually are) my own fault.  Take notes.  Some of my more memorable mistakes are the ones that hurt a little or cost money.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 13, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> Sorry I thought you where the one that said to take some pics in a week or so and repost it. Just to see where we where at on the hemie possibility.


Are they Photoperiod or Autos ? 
How old when Calx pods showed up ?
Look like young females !?!

pics:







Notice crossed Stipules between flowers 
Good sign female.

Interesting enough, I have some F1 seeds growing that were from a cross I did…of
OGK auto male X GSC auto…
1/2 of plants early full flowering day 17-20 &
1/2 look a little like yours (white hairs on pods @ internodal branch area), no top flowering yet…
The male OGK pollen I had saved in freezer & used was a very late flowering plant Day 39-42, no 12/12 lighting !
I’ll post pics tomorrow…
Again similar to yours…!

I am not worried about it because this was strictly for producing  F2 seeds…
Pollinated plant is in different area.

If they don’t produce top flowers by day 38, I’ll be moving several to my atrium for 12/12 winter lighting & compare those to the ones I leave in the tent 18/6.

i’d very much appreciate an update on yours as they develop if you don’t kill them…
SAVE THE PLANTS-
SAVE THE PLANTS 
((Just kidding))


----------



## Akitaone1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Are they Photoperiod or Autos ?
> How old when Calx pods showed up ?
> Look like young females !?!
> 
> ...


Will do. Thanks for all the help guys. I will put up some more pics later.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Hi @Akitaone1
> I'm the one asking for pics to see if you have a problem
> I don't see well on your pics if the girl have male balls
> but I think I see something not normal on 2 pics
> ...


I  think these are better pictures


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes, and if you have other females in this area you'd better chop this thing or at least  remove it ..  I know it blows
to put all that time in, been there..  but hermie seeds should not be used and especially not shared..  wishing you
the best next grow..  You want to get yourself a good auto seed..   Look for anything by breeder Stitch... his strain 
"Kush Van Stitch" is incredible...  luck


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2021)

Akitaone1 said:


> I  think these are better pictures



@Akitaone1 very nice pics
I don't like what I see....I think you will have a problem later
but for now it not dangerous
maybe you can keep it for now 
BUT check closely for male balls opening
if you see pollen coming out of the balls(small banana)
it will by time to cut her
but maybe the buds will by nice by for you see pollen
and if you have some seeds in the buds you can take it out
and smoke the weed....not a lost at 100%

BUT if you have other girls in your room
with NO problem it better to keep those and cut LATER
the girl with the problem if you see pollen(or balls opening)  

do you have other plants ready to go in flower ?

Now look closely for balls opening and keep posting pics


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2021)

Carty said:


> Yes, and if you have other females in this area you'd better chop this thing or at least  remove it ..  I know it blows
> to put all that time in, been there..  but hermie seeds should not be used and especially not shared..  wishing you
> the best next grow..  You want to get yourself a good auto seed..   Look for anything by breeder Stitch... his strain
> "Kush Van Stitch" is incredible...  luck



Hi @Carty Yes don't trade the seeds 
do you have any pictures of the Kush Van Stitch....Thanks


----------



## Akitaone1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Smoke said:


> @Akitaone1 very nice pics
> I don't like what I see....I think you will have a problem later
> but for now it not dangerous
> maybe you can keep it for now
> ...


Yes I have 3 that have another week before I flip them.i am just going to chop them. Thank you for the help...


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2021)

Ok you have 3 plants give the space to your new plants
if you can keep her on the side of a window just to see
the size of the buds by for you see some pollen
maybe you will have something to smoke out of her
maybe not great smoke but you will have buds 4sure


----------

